# Rurik and Katya



## Rara avis (Jul 23, 2016)

I found some of the pics I've made of them; I will upload more when I can 

Rurik in his old cage, where he had that cute awning to sleep when he was alone:










Katya, just arrived:










Entertain me.










Very intersting... now the scritches.










Katya enjoying a sunflower seed:










I hope you enjoyed it 

Rara avis.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Aww, they are gorgeous.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Gorgeous birds!


----------



## Rara avis (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks 

I'm trying to make them more pics; but when they see me with the camera, Rurik flies away and Katya tries to eat it :wacko:...

Rara avis.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Rara avis said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm trying to make them more pics; but when they see me with the camera, Rurik flies away and Katya tries to eat it :wacko:...
> 
> Rara avis.


LOL! I used to have a cockatiel, about 15 years ago, who would chew mercilessly on the lens cap to my digital camera. It was a hoot  

As for the pictures of the fids - cuuuuute babies! They're such boogers


----------



## Rara avis (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks 

I hope that soon or later, both will be capable of be photographed without so much show 

Regards.

P.D.: You will have to explain me that of "boogers", I passed it by the Google Translator and isn't precisely cool ...


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Rara avis said:


> P.D.: You will have to explain me that of "boogers", I passed it by the Google Translator and isn't precisely cool ...


Yes, boogers is a rather gross thing, but I use it to tease my birds  I call my Conure my 'booger bird' because he is green, like a booger, LOL.


----------



## Rara avis (Jul 23, 2016)

No comments :huh:...

***ACTUALIZATION POST***

Yesterday, Rurik took a mist bath, I could make him some photos while he was preening himself in my shoulder:









After that, he went to a higher perch to rest (or at least, to try it with all those paparazzis around ):



Hope you enjoyed it 

Regards.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Enjoyed your pics of your new birds after a bath; they are beautiful!


----------



## Rara avis (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks; I was a little busy this days but I hope to put something new soon...

Regards.

P.S.: I have no new birds :huh:


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

vampiric_conure said:


> Yes, boogers is a rather gross thing, but I use it to tease my birds  I call my Conure my 'booger bird' because he is green, like a booger, LOL.


I call my boy "little bugger", which is perfectly fine in Australia, actually a term of endearment with a bit of naughtiness in it. But in America for example it is not a term of endearment at all. Once I found a thread where somebody (I think au pair) in the USA called the children "little buggers" and the parents were not happy at all!

Nice new pics, rara avis.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

littletiel said:


> I call my boy "little bugger", which is perfectly fine in Australia, actually a term of endearment with a bit of naughtiness in it. But in America for example it is not a term of endearment at all. Once I found a thread where somebody (I think au pair) in the USA called the children "little buggers" and the parents were not happy at all!
> 
> Nice new pics, rara avis.


Yes...when I use booger, it's a term of endearment  And Bugger has similar connotations here in Canada as it does in the USA. 

Rara Avis - love the new pictures!


----------

